# eMachines Customer Support



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Recently I made a deal with a company that had gone out of business to pickup some computers, monitors, printers, a UPS and some other items that I was going to repair, then sell and share the proceeds of the sales with the company's owner.

3 of the computers happened to be eMachines which I despise, but I had to take them as part of the package. All 3 of the machines were running pirated operating systems so I had to zero fill all the hard drives to get rid of the pirated OS's. 

One of the machines was so old I knew I could never get a set of recovery disks for it and had decided I would just offer it without an operating system and someone could install Linux or another operating system they might have. On the other two machines one had a COA for Windows XP Home, and the other had a COA for Windows Media Center Edition. 

I first called eMachines customer support and gave them the model and serial numbers to see if recovery media was available. I was immediately told by the person at customer support that the machines were out of warranty and I would have to contact customer support via Live Chat. The lady I spoke to by telephone was very "short" in her words and it was very obvious she didn't want to talk to me at all.

I wrote out what I wanted to ask in notepad so I could copy and paste it in the Live Chat. When I started the chat and asked the question about recovery disks the responder who I believe was in a foreign immediately told me; "these machines are out of warranty and I can't provide you with any further information" and disconnected the chat.

After customer support disconnected from the Live Chat, I immediately got a pop-up questionaire asking about my experience with eMachines customer support. What I wrote in that response, I can't post here, but I can assure you it wasn't a response they would ever want to post it at their site regarding experiences with eMachines customer support.

If you have an eMachines product, don't even waste you time of trying to get them to even answer a simple question.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

I've also had a bad experience with support for old eMachines PCs. I have a now-9-year-old eTower, and, since it has become my "mod machine" I've often had to find specs, hardware details, or drivers for it. There's one page I found on their support website that gives a very vague overview of the hardware contents, which usually wasn't helpful.

While I didn't deal with customer support directly I totally concur with win2kpro: bad eMachines support for old PCs.


----------

